# Hands drip tips



## Daniel Alves (5/10/16)

@sirvape any eta on new or addition stock of hands drip tips?

Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir Vape (5/10/16)

Shipping more this week boet


----------



## Daniel Alves (5/10/16)

Awesome, will keep an eye out

Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------

